# [Update] Rosegarden will mit SB Live nichts aufnehmen

## sprittwicht

Auch wenn die Forensuche zu dem Thema satte 4 Seiten ausspuckt, bei mir will es einfach nicht.  :Sad: 

Ich benutze einen 2.6er Kernel, Alsa und Jack, und ich kriege einfach keinen Ton über den Line-In- oder Mikrofoneingang in meinen Rechner. Hören kann ich die Eingänge, aber aufnehmen klappt nicht. Hab schon wild mit verschiedenen Mixern rumgespielt, ein Dutzend Audioprogramme installiert, es will nicht.

Muss man da irgendwas extra einstellen?

Was mir komisch aufgefallen ist: Neben den Reglern für Line In / Mikrofon gibt's da einen Regler "Capture", dessen Lautstärke ich z.B. im Alsamixer regulieren kann, nicht aber in KMix. Dort kann ich ihn nur ein- oder ausschalten. Wenn ich gleichzeitig KMix und Alsamixer geöffnet habe und in KMix den Capture-Regler ein- oder ausschalte, fällt der Regler in Alsamixer sofort auf Null.

Hier gibt's doch sicherlich irgendjemanden, der mit einer Soundblaster Live aufnehmen kann, was mach ich nur falsch?

Wiedergabe von Audio oder Midi klappt perfekt...Last edited by sprittwicht on Tue Jun 08, 2004 12:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

hi, genau das gleiche problem hatte ich auch mal.

irgendein regler im alsamixer, den ich nie im leben in den zusammenhang

mit meiner sblive! gebracht hätte, hat es bei mir dann getan.

weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich zwar digitale quellen aufnehmen konnte

(z.b. filmzitate aus avi-filmen), nicht aber analoge quellen (mikro, tv-karte mit sound über line-in).

welches soundsystem (alsa/arts/esd) ich dabei benutze, spielt übrigens keine rolle.

sehr strange also das ganze.

[edit]

ich hab das nochmal überprüft gerade und es ist (man höre und staune)

<AC97-Cap>

falls du so einen regler hast, sollte der dein problem lösen.

ach, und jetzt natürlich nicht vergessen, nun auch noch <capture> bei line-in bzw. mikro auf <an> zu stellen  :Smile: 

[/edit]

----------

## sprittwicht

Erstmal: DANKE!

"AC97 Capture" hätte ich in der Tat niemals aktiviert, weil ich AC97 seit Kernel 2.6.3 ausdrücklich AUSSCHALTEN musste, um ein unerträgliches Pfeifen nach dem Hochfahren zu vermeiden. Jetzt muss ich also AC97 aus- und AC97-Capture einschalten, nun gut...

Mit einigen Programmen kann ich jetzt tatsächlich aufnehmen (*freu!*), auch wenn ich die Logik hinter den Mixereinstellungen absolut nicht verstehe:

- Line-In muss auf Capture stehen, Lautstärke bezieht sich nur auf die Wiedergabe (Kann man die Aufnahmelautstärke einzelner Kanäle nicht einstellen?).

- Capture muss auf Capture stehen, aber je lauter der Regler, umso verzerrter wird das Signal. Also am besten auf 0 stellen. (Öh, Logik? Ich will was aufnehmen, aber stell's erstmal leise?)

- AC97 Capture muss schön laut gedreht werden.

So weit so gut, prinzipiell läuft's also. Aber ausgerechnet in Rosegarden krieg ich immer noch keinen Ton raus.  :Sad: 

Ich ändere deshalb hiermit den Titel des Threads und hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen kann, auch unter Rosegarden Audio zu capturen.

jackd läuft, die Geräte "JACK Audio#1-16" hab ich da, aber aufgenommene Spuren bleiben leer...

Nochmal auf Hilfe hoffend,

sprittwicht

PS: @borisdigital: Nochmal GANZ dick danke! Das war das Erfolgserlebnis, das ich heute Abend noch brauchte.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sodom

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem... nur daß ich nicht mal etwas hören kann, wenn ich in mein Mikro spreche. Unter Windows funktioniert es einwandfrei. 

SB Live! 5.1, Gentoo Linux 2.6.5, Alsa 

Alsa läuft mit der Karte sehr geil, das einzige Problem, das ich habe ist, daß ich keinen verdammten Ton in den Rechner bekomme.  :Sad: 

Ich habe mit alsamixer schon einiges angestellt...aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Langsam bekomm ich echt n Hals hier... >:/

Welche Regler müssen eingestellt sein für ein einfaches Aufnehmen über mic?

Kurz vorm Verzweifeln,

Sodom

----------

## sprittwicht

Hab keine SB Live 5.1, deshalb musst du bei dir vielleicht noch irgendwas anderes einstellen, aber ich poste jetzt trotzdem mal meine komplette amixer-Ausgabe.

Mit den folgenden Einstellungen kann ich wunderbar unter Audacity per Mikrofon oder Line In aufnehmen (muss allerdings grundsätzlich die Aufnahmequelle in Audacity erstmal verstellen und dann wieder zurück auf die gewünschte, damit was kommt).

Viele Regler sind aus meiner Verzweifelt-nix-geht-Phase noch ziemlich chaotisch eingestellt, wesentlich sind glaub ich:

Mic und Capture auf Capture, Capture und AC97 Capture auf laut.

Naja, äh... Standard Soundblaster Live, Aufnehmen per Mikrofon, so:

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Front Left: Playback 56 [89%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 56 [89%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone LFE',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',1

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone Center',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Tone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Bass',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 20 [50%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Treble',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 20 [50%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 28 [90%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 28 [90%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 79 [79%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 79 [79%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Music',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 80 [80%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 80 [80%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 24 [77%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 24 [77%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line LiveDrive',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 32 [32%] Capture 30 [30%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 32 [32%] Capture 30 [30%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line2 LiveDrive',1

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 30 [30%] Capture 30 [30%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 30 [30%] Capture 30 [30%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 24 [77%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 13 [42%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Coaxial',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 85 [85%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 85 [85%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 LiveDrive',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 86 [86%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 86 [86%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Optical Raw',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 TTL',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 82 [82%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 82 [82%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 26 [84%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 26 [84%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 15 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'AC97',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 90 [90%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 90 [90%]

Simple mixer control 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

PS: Hätte gerne eine etwas übersichtlichere Ausgabe präsentiert, musst dich halt mal durchwuseln.

PPS: Aufnehmen? Rosegarden? Irgendwer?  :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Das war das Erfolgserlebnis, das ich heute Abend noch brauchte. 

 

auch ich hatte damals mein erstes schrei&wein-krampferlebnis, hehe  :Wink: 

na, gern geschehen. auch ich habe für die lösung ca. 'nen monat gebraucht,

bis mich im irc jemand (novalex?!) darauf gebracht hat, mal an den reglern

zu drehen, an die man sonst nicht denkt  :Wink: 

zu "Rosegarden" habe ich leider keine lösung parat,

brauche mein mikro nur für teamspeak.

 *Sodom wrote:*   

> Welche Regler müssen eingestellt sein für ein einfaches Aufnehmen über mic?

 

ich brauche dafür

mikro -> 90 + mikro <capture> <an>

ac97cap (s.o.  :Wink: )-> 90

master volume -> irgendwas > 0 (logo, oder?)

jetzt habe ich aber auch mal 'ne frage

 *Quote:*   

> Wiedergabe von ... Midi klappt perfekt...
> 
> 

 

wie geht das bei dir bzw. wie prüfst du das nach? irgendwas im kernel

zusätzlich aktiviert? welches abspielprogramm etc.

bei mir klappt midi irgendwie nur emuliert (timidity++) und so eine sfbank

(wie im gentoo.de-howto) kann ich mittels sfxload nicht laden (-> "/dev/sequencer: No such device or address", existiert aber(!))

greetz  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> jetzt habe ich aber auch mal 'ne frage
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wiedergabe von ... Midi klappt perfekt...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Also prüfen tu ich das mit pmidi oder Rosegarden (Midi geht da).

Hab mich an den ALSA-Konfigurations-Leitfaden gehalten. Musste also für meine SB Live noch das Paket awesfx installieren, meine 6 Jahre alte Soundblaster-CD suchen, meine 6 Jahre alte Soundblaster-CD finden, Soundfont runterkopieren und per sfxload aktivieren.

Dann überprüfen, ob ansatzweise Midi da ist:

```
pmidi -l

 Port     Client name                       Port name

 64:0     EMU10K1 MPU-401 (UART) - Rawmi    EMU10K1 MPU-401 (UART)

 65:0     Emu10k1 WaveTable                 Emu10k1 Port 0

 65:1     Emu10k1 WaveTable                 Emu10k1 Port 1

 65:2     Emu10k1 WaveTable                 Emu10k1 Port 2

 65:3     Emu10k1 WaveTable                 Emu10k1 Port 3
```

und dann die Stunde der Wahrheit mit:

```
pmidi -p 65:0 ateam.mid
```

oder einem anderen Musikstück. Aber dieses macht am meisten Freude, wenn's klappt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sodom

Vielen, vielen Dank an Sprittwicht und Borisdigital.  :Smile: 

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht...Ich habe noch 2 andere Rechner am laufen, ebenfalls mit Alsa und da klappt alles wunderbar. Ich habe eure Einstellungen ausprobiert... es klappt einfach nicht. Ich werde morgen nochmal den treiber neu bauen... vielleicht nutzt das.  :/

Gruß

----------

## shakti

 *Quote:*   

> Wiedergabe von ... Midi klappt perfekt...
> 
> wie geht das bei dir bzw. wie prüfst du das nach? irgendwas im kernel
> 
> zusätzlich aktiviert? welches abspielprogramm etc.
> ...

 

Du musst im 2.6er kernel den sequencer als Module instalieren und nicht im kernel.

----------

## boris64

 *shakti wrote:*   

> Du musst im 2.6er kernel den sequencer als Module instalieren und nicht im kernel.

 

*kreisch*

endlich, tatsächlich. wieder so eine "ich-suche-seit-wochen-nach-einer-lösung-und-finde-nix"-frage gelöst  :Wink: 

1000 dank(!!!)

das gehört eigentlich in die doku, wer kommt schon auf sowas,

ich hatte bisher immer alles (nichtsahnend) direkt im kernel ^^

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> ...oder einem anderen Musikstück. Aber dieses macht am meisten Freude, wenn's klappt. 

 

ich ziehe da eher anderes vor (obwohl a-team natürlich auch schon schwer abrult), und zwar:

"lz3dark.mid", "lz3light.mid" und/oder "lz3fairy.mid"

kenner der nintendoszene und zeldajunkies werden mir zustimmen  :Razz: 

ps: der midi-testbutton im kde-kontrolzentrum funktioniert nach

wie vor nicht, mit pmidi dagegen gehts tadellos. (?!)

----------

